# Photo Competition : Starts Today!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are the "rules" as agreed with Roy:

1. The subject matter is "Science Fiction"...you can interpret that any way you wish but when Roy comes to post the entries in the Poll for member voting, any unsuitable images (e.g. pornography) will be excluded at Roy's discretion.

2. Only one entry per forum member

3. Photo should be no larger than 800 x 640 pixels (it will be re-sized if larger and we might wreck it  )

4. File size should be no larger than 150K bytes

5. File format muct be JPG or GIF.

6. Entries *must* be sent directly to Roy. Do *not* post them to the Forums.

7. Closing date for entries is midnight GMT on Saturday 14th October 2006.

8. Voting Poll by members starts on Sunday 15-Oct and closes midnight Friday 20th Oct.

9. One vote per forum member and you can vote for your own photo









10. The competition is null and void if we get less than 10 entries

For the winner, Roy has very kindly put up a Â£25 gift voucher to be spent on the RLT Watches Sales Site.









Start taking those photos!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bump...to stop you all forgetting


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, thanks Paul and Roy









Just got to think of a suitable subject now........


----------

